# Police/Security Jobs in Dubai/Abu Dhabi



## london_gar

Hello all!!

I'm a first time poster to this....and really need some advice or pointers! I am currently a serving senior detective with the Metropolitan Police, and have been for 10 years, Im still quite young, just turned 29 and have decided that I want to emigrate to the UAE as I have friends out there and love it.

However, being in the Police for so long, I have no formal degree, so any job would have to rely on my "experience", which to be fair, is quite vast! 

I am looking for some sort of reasonably well paid security/Police type roll out there, but I am really struggling to find anything....has any one got any help/advice? (or a job!! haha)

Regards
Gareth!


----------



## Dozza

london_gar said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> I'm a first time poster to this....and really need some advice or pointers! I am currently a serving senior detective with the Metropolitan Police, and have been for 10 years, Im still quite young, just turned 29 and have decided that I want to emigrate to the UAE as I have friends out there and love it.
> 
> However, being in the Police for so long, I have no formal degree, so any job would have to rely on my "experience", which to be fair, is quite vast!
> 
> I am looking for some sort of reasonably well paid security/Police type roll out there, but I am really struggling to find anything....has any one got any help/advice? (or a job!! haha)
> 
> Regards
> Gareth!


Hi Gareth

I work in the security industry in the UAE so hope my advice is of some help. From the security industry point of view, you will struggle to find a well paid job due to your lack of experience specifically within the industry.

I know of a few Brits (Ex Police) who work as advisors for the Dubai Police & also the Abu Dhabi Police. These types of positions pay fairly well & your experience should point you in this direction. The issue you will have though is there are people queing up for these jobs when they become available.

I have CV's sent me frequently from people who are ex Police but they never get shortlisted due to the over supply of corporate security proffessionals who have no job.

Dont bother contacting recruitment companies as you will be wasting your time, I would advise you to contact companies directly. Do your due diligence before you make the jump as its not all pink & rosey out here.

My last suggestion would be to sign up to LinkedIn & try to find similar skilled operatives already working out here as consultants for the local Police forces, that would actually probably be your best bet

Good luck

Craig


----------



## Meadow Storm

*Start looking closer to home*



london_gar said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> I'm a first time poster to this....and really need some advice or pointers! I am currently a serving senior detective with the Metropolitan Police, and have been for 10 years, Im still quite young, just turned 29 and have decided that I want to emigrate to the UAE as I have friends out there and love it.
> 
> However, being in the Police for so long, I have no formal degree, so any job would have to rely on my "experience", which to be fair, is quite vast!
> 
> I am looking for some sort of reasonably well paid security/Police type roll out there, but I am really struggling to find anything....has any one got any help/advice? (or a job!! haha)
> 
> Regards
> Gareth!


Hello, Well I can certainly understand your eagerness to live in UAE, especially if you have friends there. I lived in Abu Dhabi for about 7 years, working in comms and security and had many dealings with the Police . The good thing is that, as an organisation, they actively seek expertise from outside - and have recently signed an MOU with the Met to collaborate on various areas of common interest. Perhaps your first port of call therefore, should be within your current employer (shouldn't be too hard for a detective )

There are many expatriate advisors and consultants who work for Abu Dhabi Police including those from the Met. You get the impression that they are treated more like paid servants rather than contemporaries but I undertand the renumeration can compensate for this.

On the Security side, companies like G4S have this pretty sewn up and many of the expat roles from Guards up through senior management are filled by non-Gulf Arabs and expats from the sub-continent. I have not seen any expat Europeans in these organisations and suspect it is due to a remunerative disparity.

About that degree. In many senior positions, a degree is mandatory if only to get a visa. It tends to depend on the category that the job title falls into. I have known employers of quality applicants get round the problem by changing the title of a given position. You will only know for sure if it applies to you once you have applied for a position.

Finally, having worked for both UK and local companies in the UAE, I feel that you tend to be better off securing your UAE job in your home country and being ex-patriated rather than trying to apply locally.

Good luck.


----------



## Dozza

Meadow Storm said:


> On the Security side, companies like G4S have this pretty sewn up and many of the expat roles from Guards up through senior management are filled by non-Gulf Arabs and expats from the sub-continent. I have not seen any expat Europeans in these organisations and suspect it is due to a remunerative disparity.
> 
> 
> Good luck.


Kind of agree. 

G4S MD is Irish
My Employer MD is from Belgium & I am from the UK.

When you go further down the organisation chart you then find the sub-continent nationals, but the high ranking positions are still mostly Europeans.


----------

